# ...ein weiterer Poison 24" Aufbau Thread



## renntiger (16. März 2014)

Weil ich eben auch auf der Suche nach einem 24" Bike für die Tochter war, stieß ich zufällig auf den Poison Rahmen bei Ebay. Nachdem der erste gelieferte Rahmen vom Pulvern relativ unschön war, bestellte ich noch einen zweiten. Dieser war perfekt, jedoch auch schwerer:







Nun frage ich mich gerade, ob es einigermaßen vernünftig machbar wäre, mit dem Dremel die Cantisockel abzuflexen und zu schleifen und eben diese Stellen nachzulackieren. Hat das schon jemand gemacht an einem fertig gepulverten Rahmen?


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

Ich denke das hat noch keiner gemacht. Die Rahmen, die ihre Canti-Sockel verloren haben, waren glaub ich alle "nackt"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2014)

Ich werde es auch machen. Aber statt den Lack auszubessern, werde ich 3M Reflektorfolie in rot draufkleben (Strebe umwickeln).


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2014)

Ich denke mal, aus Gewichtsspargründen lohnt der Aufwand sicher nicht. Aus optischen schon eher... man wird das Beilackierte bei vertretbaren Aufwand zwar sehen, aber sieht immer noch besser aus, als die offenen ungenutzten Sockel. Falls Du noch Dekor planst, könnte man auch damit versuchen, die Stellen nach dem Lackieren zusätzlich zu "tarnen". Insofern ist nicht allzuviel zu verlieren, oder?


----------



## renntiger (17. März 2014)

Genauso dachte ich auch, es sieht vieles besser aus als die hässlichen Cantisockel. Ich hab zwar die schwarzen Verschlussschrauben, aber trotzdem ist's nicht schön. Rotes Dekor würde auch gut passen, die 3M Reflektorfolie ist ein guter Hinweis! Die Frage ist, wieviel Schleiferei das wird...


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2014)

Erst flexen, dann im richtigen Moment aufhören (sonst spachteln...  ), dann feilen. Dauert nicht so arg lang.


----------



## renntiger (17. März 2014)

Stimmt, ist ja Alu... Wird was für's Wochenende.

Naben habe ich auch Interessante hier im bikemarkt gefunden:






UhuB Wheelmate, wer kennt denn sowas? Die sind scheinbar aus Taiwan und von der Messe abgegriffen. Zwar nicht die Leichtesten, aber dafür 24-Loch Disc.


----------



## renntiger (18. März 2014)

Die Suche nach den passenden Teilen für ein 24" Laufrad war ja eine Katastrophe... Viele der hier genannten und gelobten leichten Felgen in 24" sind ja nicht mehr oder sehr schwierig zu bekommen. So z.B. die Alex ace, die Alienation etc... Die einzige Alternative, die ich gefunden habe, war die sog. Dahon Kinetix Comp, eine Faltradfelge  für "normale" 32-Loch Naben.
Als ich die Suche schon fast aufgeben wollte, bin ich zufällig auf die o.g. Naben gestoßen und habe mir dazu die Federleicht-Felgen bestellt:



Bei Actionsports noch Nippel und Sapim Race dazu:



Eingespeicht, aber noch nicht auszentriert sieht das dann so aus:


----------



## renntiger (18. März 2014)

Ist zwar nicht superleicht, aber preislich noch akzeptabel:
Naben €55,-
Felgen €76,95 inkl. Versand
Speichen mit Nippel €36,-
Macht €168,- für 1605g
Etwas Leichteres oder/und Günstigeres habe ich nicht aufgetrieben


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Wie wäre denn dann die Alternative mit den kompletten Laufrädern von Federleicht gewesen? Kosten die nicht 199 Euro und sind deutlich leichter?

EDIT: habe nachgeschaut, sind mit 248 Euro für die Diskversion und 299 Euro für V-Brake (dann aber 12xxg leicht) doch noch deutlich teurer.


----------



## renntiger (19. März 2014)

Mit den €248,- plus Versand ist die Schmerzgrenze überschritten, deswegen war ich da auf der Suche nach was unter €200,-. Mit den 1440 g der Federleicht-LRS ist der Unterschied nicht so gravierend, noch dazu hab ich ja die gleichen Felgen und eben auch dort genauso wenig Masse, wo's entscheidend ist. Von daher finde ich die 1605 g gar nicht soooo schlecht. Es wäre ja mit Laser-Speichen noch etwas zu holen gewesen, aber die habe ich in den Längen nicht gefunden, zumindest nicht in schwarz.
Und 50 ct. für eine Race Speiche bei Actionsports in schwarz find ich auch gut (übrigens legen die immer 3-4 Ersatzspeichen pro Länge und Ersatznippel kostenlos bei ). Hab mich schon gewundert, warum die Speichen so schwer sind, bis ich mal nachgezählt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (19. März 2014)

Ja, habe dann ja auch gesehen, daß ich den Preis in falscher Erinnerung hatte. Ersatzspeichen frei dazu sind natürlich toll, ich bestelle die immer extra dazu. Und das, obwohl ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Speichenbruch hatte - außer einmal im Urlaub, als ich aus Wut in mein Hinterrad getreten hatte...


----------



## daleipi (19. März 2014)

gibt es nicht eine Einspeichmöglichkeit bei der man mit 32-Loch-Naben auf jeder Seite 4 Löcher freiläßt und so 24-Loch-Felgen damit nutzen kann?
Meiner will unbedingt weisse Felgen! Da hab ich noch garnix leichtes gefunden...


----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2014)

Da gibs Möglichkeiten. Spontan fällt mir ein: je Seite 4 Gruppen a 3 Speichen, wobei die mittige Speiche radial geführt und linker und rechter Nachbar überkreuzt werden. Zwischen den Gruppen je ein Loch frei. Aufpassen muss man auf der anderen Nabenseite, dass man am richtigen Loch beginnt, sodass keine Torsionskräfte auf die Nabenmitte wirken. Radial sollte auch gehen, der Flansch sollte aber genug Fleisch haben.


----------



## Y_G (19. März 2014)

radial wäre halt am einfachsten...


----------



## Mamara (19. März 2014)

36Loch Naben gehen noch ganz gut mit 24Speichen(gibts auch spezielle Formeln zur Längenberechnung), dieses unsymmetrische was mit 32/24 raus kommt find ich weder optisch noch zum einspeichen besonders toll...


----------



## palsfjall (19. März 2014)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/36-24.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2014)

Das bezieht sich aber auf 36/24 und ist IMHO in der Form nur am Hinterrad sinnvoll einsetzbar.


----------



## palsfjall (19. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich aber auf 36/24 und ist IMHO in der Form nur am Hinterrad sinnvoll einsetzbar.


Es ist eine Rechenprozedur, erläutert am Bsp. 36/24! Ich selbst habe mein Vorderrad mit 36/24 eingespeicht, warum sollte das nicht sinnvoll sein?


----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2014)

Als Anregung, ok. Das gezeigte HR hat links 12x radial, rechts jeweils gekreuzt. Macht am HR Sinn, am VR eher ungewöhnlich. Man könnte argumentieren, dass es am Disc VR etwas Sinn ergäbe...

Aber mal nicht so eng gesehen gebe ich Dir Recht: man könnte beide Seiten am VR identisch speichen, also beidseitig radial wie am HR links (nicht bei Disc!) oder beidseitig gekreuzt wie am HR rechts. Dann passt es optisch. Ich hatte das zuerst nicht in Erwägung gezogen, weil mir beim flüchtigen Blick schien, das links und rechts unterschiedlich viele Speichen verbaut wären.


----------



## palsfjall (19. März 2014)

Ich meinte an beiden Flanschen die 2-fach gekreuzte Variante (so wie im Rechenbeispiel dargestellt) - das Bild auf der Seite irritiert natürlich, weil da die radiale Einspeichung im Vordergrund dargestellt ist. Es macht aber mehr Sinn auf beiden Seite 2-fach gekreuzt (Kreuzungszahl 2,17) einzuspeichen. Mit der Rechenprozedur sollte aber eigentlich auch die Variante Krähenfuss 32/24 zu rechnen sein.


----------



## renntiger (19. März 2014)

36-Loch Naben zu nehmen habe ich auch mal überlegt, Nimron hat ja auch ein LR so eingespeicht. Zum Glück tauchen doch hin und wieder 24-Loch Disc Naben auf...
So, heute habe ich 2 Pakete aus Taiwan abholen dürfen. Zum einen die Gabel beim Zoll:






Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass weiß nicht gleich weiß ist


----------



## renntiger (19. März 2014)

Der Schaft muss noch gekürzt werden.
Zum zweiten die Pedale aus Taiwan:



Die waren nicht beim Zoll, sondern bei der Post


----------



## renntiger (22. März 2014)

Heute ist u. a. der Sattel angekommen. Das Gewicht hat mich doch etwas enttäuscht:



Gibt's da unterschiedliche Ausführungen? Ich habe ihn bei lxs-bike bestellt, günstig war er schon für 12,90.


----------



## Mamara (22. März 2014)

Ist das der 230 oder 255mm lange Sattel?

EDIT: und ein Foto auf dem Rahmen-Gabelset wäre nett um die mal die Proportionen zu sehen wenn es der 255er ist.


----------



## renntiger (23. März 2014)

Aja, da habe ich nicht aufgepasst . Es handelt sich um den mit 255 mm Länge. Aber ich habe gerade beim 20" Cube nachgeschaut, da ist ein Sattel mit 230 mm Länge, von dem her dürften für das 24" Rad 255 mm evtl. schon passen. Der Selle Bassano Mito junior hat angeblich 240 mm Länge bei 250 g. Wobei es mit Bezugsquellen von Satteln ja auch sehr schwierig ist .


----------



## Mamara (23. März 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um den mit 255 mm Länge. Aber ich habe gerade beim 20" Cube nachgeschaut, da ist ein Sattel mit 230 mm Länge, von dem her dürften für das 24" Rad 255 mm evtl. schon passen.



Ich weiss das auch nicht so genau.
Aber meine Überlegung ist da eher, wenn der Durchschnittserwachsene Mann mit 175cm(oder so ähnlich) Körpergrösse um 275mm lange Sättel fährt kommt beim Dreisatz 212mm Sattellänge für für nen 135cm grosses Männeken raus. Deshalb tendiere ich zu 230mm.

Meinst du das Material zieht Feuchtigkeit oder kann man den einfach abwischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (23. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Sattel Feuchtigkeit zieht. Scheint relativ robust und dicht zu sein, wieso?
In der Bucht bei netsport24 steht in der Beschreibung zu diesem Sattel (255 mm): passend für 24" Räder, beim 230er Modell steht passend für 20" Räder. Der Selle bassano mito junior wäre halt leichter. Sonst sehe ich keine Alternative, oder doch?


----------



## Mamara (23. März 2014)

Danke, der soll bei uns vielleicht ans Alltagsrad für Wind&Wetter...


----------



## renntiger (25. März 2014)

Das mit dem Sattel muss ich mir noch überlegen. Der Selle Bassano Mito junior wäre bei mmm-bikes erhältlich, in schwarz, kostet aber doppelt soviel.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Kurbel erhalten, vielen Dank Hr. Fischer!



Und hier mit getauschten Kettenblattschrauben (-10g):



Nicht soo leicht...
Fehlt noch ein passendes Innenlager. Kania empfiehlt 118/119 mm Achslänge, ich frage mich, was passiert, wenn ich ein kürzeres nehme (Kettenlinie fluchtet nicht?, Q-Faktor besser?!)...


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Klar, kleinerer Q-Faktor ist immer gut. Bei nur einem Blatt würde ich sagen geht dicke aber auf dem kleinen kann es dann halt Radau machen bei klein/klein. Nur zum Schaltung testen kannste ja erst mal nen x beliebiges viel kürzeres nehmen nehmen und Antriebsseite nur Stückweise rein drehen um die richtige Länge zu ermitteln. Also wenns mit nem 103mm z.b. mit 5mm freiem Gewinde gut läuft brauchst nen 113mm Lager.


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

KB mal außen montiert? Passt das (mit Kette testen!) und wie schauts aus? Wäre meine erste Maßnahme. Dann schmaleres Lager (also kürzere Welle). Knackpunkte sind Abstand KB zu Kettenstrebe und Pedalauge an Kettenstrebe. Weniger geht halt nicht. Letztlich der Schräglauf der Kette. Ist sicher ein Kompromiss. Wenn nicht alle 9 Gänge benötigt werden, könnte man auch den Bereich der Ritzel mit dem höchsten Schräglauf am Schaltwerk sperren (und zwecks Gewichtssparen die unbenutzten Ritzel gegen Spacer tauschen).


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> KB mal außen montiert? Passt das (mit Kette testen!) und wie schauts aus?



Sind doch 2 Kettenblätter vorne...


----------



## storck-riesen (25. März 2014)

Ist das 104mm LK?


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Stimmt da schauen paar Zähnchen durch... So wie montiert is außen frei. Aber dann is nix mehr mit kleinem Blatt. Kurbel nicht ideal für kleinen Q-Faktor.


----------



## renntiger (25. März 2014)

Ja, das ist ein 104er LK, kleines Kettenblatt ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (26. März 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Der Schaft muss noch gekürzt werden.
> Zum zweiten die Pedale aus Taiwan:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mich würde mal was zur Größe der Pedale interessieren. Ich habe da 2 verschiedene Größenangaben gefunden: auf der Federleicht HP steht 74x61mm, im Netz habe ich noch 93x61mm. Ich nehme an letztere Angabe ist dann inkl. Achse gemessen, richtig? Mit welcher Schuhgröße wird deine Tochter die Pedale fahren? Danke und Grüße

Und nochwas zur Kurbel: Das wäre die erste Kinderkurbel mit 104er LK. Damit könnte man ein KB im Style der XX1 montieren. Ich traue dem 1x9/1x10 mit Standard KB nicht so recht. Welche Länge ist deine Kurbel? Und sagst du uns den Preis?


----------



## renntiger (27. März 2014)

Die Kurbel ist 152 mm lang und hat 59,50 € inkl. Kettenblätter und Versand gekostet. War unkompliziert, ein Anruf bei Hr. Fischer, und am übernächsten Tag war das Ding da, mit Rechnung. Das Thema Kurbel hat mich viel Recherche und Arbeit gekostet (u.a. habe ich auch meine alte XT Hollotech angebohrt, die ist ziemlich hohl innen). Das Thema musste irgendwann vom Tisch, von daher passt's jetzt. Wobei noch das passende Innenlager fehlt.

Wegen der Pedale muss ich heute abend mal schaun.


----------



## renntiger (27. März 2014)

Wegen der Pedale: Ja, das stimmt, die letzte Angabe ist mit Achse gemessen, nur die Standfläche ist 74x61 mm groß. Ich habe sie mit den Originalpedalen des Cube 20" verglichen, da sind diese etwas ausladender und von der Fläche etwa gleich.
Schuhgröße ist aktuell 33.


----------



## renntiger (28. März 2014)

So, in der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Cantisockel abgeflext, hier mal ein Zwischenstand:



Und hier dann das Endergebnis:



Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man durchaus, dass das RAL 9010 reinweiß aus der Sprühdose gaaanz leicht dunkler ist. Aber was soll's, schöner als die Cantisockel allemal.

Gewichtsmäßig hat es ganze 15g eingespart!


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2014)

Ich habs nicht so professionell gemacht sonder Reflektorfolie verwendet.


----------



## storck-riesen (29. März 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Wegen der Pedale: Ja, das stimmt, die letzte Angabe ist mit Achse gemessen, nur die Standfläche ist 74x61 mm groß. Ich habe sie mit den Originalpedalen des Cube 20" verglichen, da sind diese etwas ausladender und von der Fläche etwa gleich.
> Schuhgröße ist aktuell 33.


Die Pedale an unserem Cube 20Zoll sind sogar 85mm breit und die Schuhe, ebenfalls Größe 33, sind auch in etwa so breit. Von daher finde ich die Wellgo dann doch etwas zu schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidi_rockt (2. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sattel muss ich mir noch überlegen. Der Selle Bassano Mito junior wäre bei mmm-bikes erhältlich, in schwarz, kostet aber doppelt soviel.
> In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Kurbel erhalten, vielen Dank Hr. Fischer!
> Und hier mit getauschten Kettenblattschrauben (-10g):
> 
> ...



Hat ein ähnliches Gewicht, ist auch 152 mm lang und kostet im Moment nur 19,95 €
http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...R-T202-42-32-22-Zaehne-152mm.html?cat=165682&
siehe Post #13 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kinderrad-kurbeln-was-gibt-der-markt-so-her.661935/


----------



## renntiger (2. April 2014)

Ja, nur leider mit 3 Kettenblättern, das kleine KB ist fest vernietet. Ich wollte eine 2-fach Kurbel, die Zähnezahlen dern PLP-Kurbel sind 24 u 38 Zähne, die Suntour hat 22-32-42. 3-fach finde ich total übertrieben.
Was wiegt die Suntour mit allen Kettenblättern?


----------



## renntiger (2. April 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema Pedalbreite. Ich habe mal ein Foto mit dem Schuh der Tochter gemacht, m. E. ideal! Ich wüsste nicht, warum die Pedale zu schmal sein sollen. Sind ja eigentlich Rennrad-Erwachsenen-Pedale.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. April 2014)

Danke für das Foto und die kurze Erläuterung. Sieht in der Tat passend aus. Ich wusste nicht, dass das eigentlich RR Pedale für Erwachsene sind und ich habe auch sonst keine Erfahrung mit Plattformpedalen. Da werde ich die wohl auch ordern, oder doch die Xpedo XCF03AC?


----------



## Y_G (3. April 2014)

Die Pedalen nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel. Kann man IMHO nach Geschmack entscheiden...


----------



## renntiger (3. April 2014)

Das Xpedo XCF03AC ist ja fast doppelt so teuer?! Wobei die Lieferzeit des Wellgo etwas länger ist.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Das Xpedo XCF03AC ist ja fast doppelt so teuer?! Wobei die Lieferzeit des Wellgo etwas länger ist.


 
Das Xpedo gibt's neu für 35,-€. Günstiger hab ich das Wellgo auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## renntiger (4. April 2014)

Das Wellgo habe ich für 22,- aus Asien bestellt, inkl. Versand. Siehe internationale Bucht.


----------



## renntiger (5. April 2014)

Innenlager habe ich jetzt ein relativ günstiges genommen, Neco B920HAL. 119 mm wie für die Kania Kurbel empfohlen.


----------



## renntiger (5. April 2014)

Sattelstütze gebraucht erworben und abgesägt. Ich finde die Einstellung bzw. Verstellung der Syntace P6 einfach klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (6. April 2014)

Der Vorbau ist auch eingetroffen, sauber verpackt, schaut ja in schwarz rot richtig edel aus.


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich wollte den Aufbau des neuen Rads meines Sohn mal kurz dokumentieren. Ich habe hier viel Anregung gefunden und Tipps bekommen sowie Hilfe angeboten bekommen als es darum ging Kurbeln kürzen zu lassen. Danke dafür!
Am Ende ging Alles recht schnell. Die Kurbeln waren das einzig kritische Thema. Ich habe mich letzlich für 145mm Kurbeln von Sinz entschieden - goldrichtig.
Mit Teilen aus der Restekiste hat mich der Aufbau ca. 350€ gekostet. Es nicht nicht ultraleicht aber leicht genug und mein Sohn liebt es.
Es passt ihm und die ersten Sprünge gehen ganz gut. Er ist 6 Jahre (recht groß mit 135cm) und fährt so oft es geht. Meist einfach um den Block, Trailpark oder 4X Strecke. Ab und zu machen wir auch Touren - aber eher moderat. Deshalb war Gewicht nicht das Wichtigste und ein Blatt ausreichend. Wir schieben lieber gemeinsam - oder ich nehme zur Not auch mal sein Rad zusätzlich. Das tut dem Spaß keinen Abbruch.

kurze Teileliste: Poison 24" Rahmen, Manitou X-Vert Super (auf 55mm getravelt), Syntace Superforce 45mm, Easton Lenker auf ca. 610mm gekürzt, Acros Stütze, Hügi Naben, Atomlab Pimplite Felgen, SLX Bremse, Saint-Alivio Schaltung (Anzeige muss sein  ), Sinz Kurbel 145mm 34 Blatt, MRP Kettenführung (BB Mount), Rocket Ron, BMX Griffe

Gruß,
Kilian

Bilder:


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2014)

sieht echt super aus, die Gabel ist aber eine normale 26zoll ?


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2014)

ja 26er im Federweg reduziert um die EBL anzupassen.


----------



## renntiger (7. April 2014)

350,- Euro halte ich für etwas unrealistisch. Da muss die Restekiste sehr gut bestückt sein. Alleine für Laufräder sind normalerweise mind. 150,- zu berappen, dann der Rahmen für 58,-, die Kurbel, die Gabel, ganz zu Schweigen von der Bremse...
Meines Erachtens sind bei einem 24" Aufbau kritisch: Der Laufradsatz, die Kurbel und die Gabel. Diese Teile haben mir extrem viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2014)

Rahmen 50€, Felgen und Speichen 75€, Mäntel und Schläuche 39€, Bremse 115€, Kurbel 59€, Kettenblatt und Innenlager 25€, Griffe 8€, Sattelklemme 25€, Steuersatz 15€ 
OK, hast recht: 411 und etwas für DHL 
hab den Rahmen vergessen 

Gabel, Naben, Schaltung, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Pedale, Kettenführung waren noch da.

Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Schickes Rad  Passende Farben. Sind  die weißen Streifen an der Gabel das Gegenstück zu den roten "Canti-Caches" am Hinterbau? Gute Idee!


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Gefällt mir auch - wie eigentlich fast immer hier. Aber weiß-rot ist einfach eine schicke zeitlose Kombination.

135cm und 6 Jahre ??????? Ich hoffe, Ihr habt hohe Decken....


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2014)

Ja, die Streifen sollen den Gegenpol bilden. Jeweils 3M Reflektorfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (7. April 2014)

Hier mal ein billiges, aber schönes Teil (4,95):




Die ganz Leichten sollen ja nicht unbedingt hohe Klemmkräfte vertragen, wie man schon auf manchen Fotos gesehen hat.


----------



## renntiger (8. April 2014)

Als Schutzring habe ich ein altes "blaues" LX Kettenblatt gefunden. Zähne abdrehen war nicht ganz so ohne, das Ding lässt sich nicht so gut spannen (4-Backen-Futter benötigt!) und hauts immer mal wieder runter, da der Drehstahl sich gerne fängt. Das Blatt kann nicht plan laufend eingespannt werden. Naja, hat halt etwas gedauert. Dann noch schwarz lackiert, mal schauen, wie lange das hält.


----------



## michfisch (8. April 2014)

Was wiegt denn jetzt die komplette Kurbel?
Das Ausgangsgewicht war ja nicht so niedrig
Gruss Michael


----------



## renntiger (8. April 2014)

640 g die Kurbel mit den beiden KB und den roten KB-Schrauben (Foto Seite 2), 250 g das Innenlager (siehe Foto oben), 75 g der gebastelte Schutzring (Foto oben) und noch 28 g für beide Kurbelschrauben.


----------



## renntiger (8. April 2014)

Im Bikemarkt habe ich einen interessanten Umwerfer gefunden:



Ein alter LX FD-M 570, die waren ziemlich leicht damals. Zuerst war ich irritiert ob der Tatsache, dass die Schelle schwarz und  der Zughebel silber war. Ich denke, es handelt sich hierbei um die silver-edition, die es damals gab. Ansonsten waren ja die LX Teile damals alle so bläulich.


----------



## michfisch (8. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> 640 g die Kurbel mit den beiden KB und den roten KB-Schrauben (Foto Seite 2), 250 g das Innenlager (siehe Foto oben), 75 g der gebastelte Schutzring (Foto oben) und noch 28 g für beide Kurbelschrauben.


Nicht gerade leicht die gesamte Kurbelei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (8. April 2014)

Was wäre eine leichtere Alternative mit 2 KB und 150 mm? Ich meine zu einem akzeptablem Preis? Wohl nur Kurbel kürzen.


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Ein alter LX FD-M 570, die waren ziemlich leicht damals. Zuerst war ich irritiert ob der Tatsache, dass die Schelle schwarz und  der Zughebel silber war. Ich denke, es handelt sich hierbei um die silver-edition, die es damals gab. Ansonsten waren ja die LX Teile damals alle so bläulich.


Jo, genau. Und es gab noch für kurze Zeit die goldene Ausführung. Diese Top Swing Ausführung ist tatsächlich recht leicht, allerdings sind die auch nicht so haltbar wie die Downswing Varianten. Gelenke schlackern aus, haben schnell Spiel, selbst auch bei einem XT erlebt.


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Was wäre eine leichtere Alternative mit 2 KB und 150 mm? Ich meine zu einem akzeptablem Preis? Wohl nur Kurbel kürzen.


*Jep!*


----------



## renntiger (9. April 2014)

Manuel (Nimron) hat in seinem Aufbauthread eine SLX HTII Kurbel gekürzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/poison-ethanol-24-zoll-trail-tauglich.659299/page-7
628 g inkl. Race-Face Kettenblätter (22-32), die Kania Kurbel inkl. der Originalkettenblätter (24-38) hat 640 g. Das Mehrgewicht liegt wohl an den KB. Also bleibt lediglich eine Gewichtsersparnis beim Innenlager, das 4-Kant Patronenlager ist halt schwerer, klar. Wobei ein Token für 30 € noch 30 g bringen würde. Das war's mir aber nicht wert.


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

Schau mal was meine gekürzte Kurbel wiegt mit einem KB aber dickes DH

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/poison-ethanol-24-aufbau.684488/

Gruss Michael


----------



## renntiger (9. April 2014)

Mit €75,- auch kein Schnäppchen. Ist der Preis mit Kettenblatt inkl. Kürzen bei customcranks?


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Mit €75,- auch kein Schnäppchen. Ist der Preis mit Kettenblatt inkl. Kürzen bei customcranks?


Ist der Kaufpreis incl. kürzen bei Heiko und dem Kettenblatt incl Schrauben!  Fragen noch?
Zwar nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen aber Einzigartig. Wer macht schon ne RF Turbine kaputt.


----------



## renntiger (9. April 2014)

Bei den Reifen habe ich wohl etwas Glück gehabt, der eine ist ja doch relativ leicht (offizielle Angabe 445 g):


----------



## renntiger (11. April 2014)

Das Cockpit ist auch soweit fertig. Die rote Glocke musste einfach sein.



Der Lenker ist ein Relikt von meinem Uralt Ghost Fully, 580 mm breit, der passt jetzt wieder von der Breite her. 170 g ist auch akzeptabel, wie ich finde. Formula RX Bremse passt optisch perfekt, und die SLX Schalthebel lagen auch noch rum.
Die KCNC Griffe sindzwar schön billig und leicht, aber auch nicht die Dünnsten, ich habe 33 mm max. gemessen. Ob das nicht etwas viel ist für Kinderhände?




Gibt es Alternativen? Mir fallen nur noch die Bontrager XXX ein (teurer):


----------



## craysor (14. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei ein Kania Twenty endzumontieren und mir fehlen Angaben zum Drehmoment der Kurbel! Ist die Kurbel auf dem Bild schon maximal angezogen? Wie groß muss der Abstand zwischen Kurbel und Innenlagergehäuse sein?



renntiger schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Pedalbreite. Ich habe mal ein Foto mit dem Schuh der Tochter gemacht, m. E. ideal! Ich wüsste nicht, warum die Pedale zu schmal sein sollen. Sind ja eigentlich Rennrad-Erwachsenen-Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (14. April 2014)

Ich mache sowas nach Gefühl, "nach fest kommt ab" ist mir bei Kurbelschrauben noch nicht passiert  Ansonsten: google hilft. Herr Fischer von Kania sicher auch.


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2014)

renntiger:  wie wäre es mit den Griffen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Humpert-Lenk..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cdfb393e6

sehr günstig und leicht werden die auch sein ...


----------



## craysor (14. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich mache sowas nach Gefühl, "nach fest kommt ab" ist mir bei Kurbelschrauben noch nicht passiert  Ansonsten: google hilft. Herr Fischer von Kania sicher auch.



Kania hat sich prompt gemeldet. Toller Service dort. Event. interessiert es noch andere, 35 NM legt Kania an.


----------



## siq (15. April 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Nicht gerade leicht die gesamte Kurbelei


ausserdem auch nicht gerade billig. Besser wäre es gewesen eine HT Kurbel zu kürzen (zB. die SLX 660er). Ich habe das gemacht und es ging relativ einfach, war einigermassen  günstig, ist leicht und sieht doch auch nicht sooo übel aus.

Gewicht inkl. HTII Lagerschalen: 645g
Gewicht kpl. mit 34er Alu KB, Alu KB Schr.,Alu Bashring und HTII Lagerschalen: 752g






Meine DIY Kurbelkürzung kannst Du bei Interesse hier nachlesen -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gekuerzte-kinderkurbeln.661985/page-2#post-11181317


----------



## renntiger (15. April 2014)

Eine SLX-Kurbel zu kürzen habe ich auch überlegt, sicher ist das etwas leichter: 752 g zu 890 g inkl. Lager.
Was kostet eine gebrauchte SLX Kurbel? Dann brauchts noch die Gewindeschneider, naja, habe ich auf die Schnelle für 13,- gefunden. OK, die Kania Kurbel kostet 60 plus 16 für das Innenlager, macht 76,-

Wobei optisch die SLX nicht der Hit ist... Geschmackssache.


----------



## renntiger (15. April 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> renntiger:  wie wäre es mit den Griffen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Humpert-Lenk..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cdfb393e6
> 
> sehr günstig und leicht werden die auch sein ...


22 mm Innen-Ø und 6 mm Materialstärke macht 34 mm Außen-Ø, da bin ich jetzt mit den KCNC-Griffen wohl besser bedient.


----------



## renntiger (15. April 2014)

craysor schrieb:


> Kania hat sich prompt gemeldet. Toller Service dort. Event. interessiert es noch andere, 35 NM legt Kania an.


OK, danke, da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, ich hab die Kurbeln angezogen, soweit es ging und es spürbar härter ging. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachprüfen. Auf dem Bild waren die Kurbeln noch nicht fest.


----------



## siq (15. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Wobei optisch die SLX nicht der Hit ist... Geschmackssache.


 
klar, ist das Geschmackssache, das stimmt sicher. Wobei es solche HTII Kurbeln ( auch XT oa. ) ja auch schon für sehr lauh in Gebraucht gibt. Ich hatte eben noch so eine 660er SLX in der Restekiste rumliegen, mit vermurkstem original (175mm) Pedalgewinde. Insofern hat sich bei mir diese Lösung geradezu aufgedrängt.


----------



## craysor (15. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> OK, danke, da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, ich hab die Kurbeln angezogen, soweit es ging und es spürbar härter ging. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachprüfen. Auf dem Bild waren die Kurbeln noch nicht fest.



Ich habe meine jetzt angezogen, der Abstand ist aber ähnlich groß wie auf deinem Bild. Ich wüßte nicht wie das noch enger werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (17. April 2014)

So, mittlerweile ist alles fertig, insgesamt dürften es ca. 9,5 kg sein. Muss ich nochmal genau wiegen, dazu war aber keine Zeit mehr, da die Tochter bereits beim Festziehen der letzten Schrauben auf dem Rad saß...


----------



## Mamara (17. April 2014)

Das sieht echt toll aus, wird hoffentlich viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

craysor schrieb:


> Ich habe meine jetzt angezogen, der Abstand ist aber ähnlich groß wie auf deinem Bild. Ich wüßte nicht wie das noch enger werden soll.


Welches Innenlager hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2014)

sind das Aluschrauben am Bremssattel??


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

Nein, Edelstahl:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BRS-2er-Set-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a385ca704


----------



## MS1980 (18. April 2014)

schickes Bike ist es geworden, hoffentlich behandelt sie es gut ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

Ja, das hoffe ich auch... mal schaun.


----------



## craysor (18. April 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Welches Innenlager hast Du verbaut?


Keine Ahnung, das was Kania geliefert hat.Aber ich wüßte nicht wo ein Fehler sein sollte, von daher........


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2014)

Super geworden. Eine Augenweide. Ich hoffe sie hat Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Floh (20. April 2014)

Kettenblätter abdrehen geht gut nur wenn man eine Aufnahme dafür anfertigt. Also vier Bolzen auf LK Durchmesser auf eine Aluplatte und dann das KB draufspannen.
Aber superschickes Bike!


----------



## renntiger (26. April 2014)

Danke an Euch für die Blumen!
Ja, bis dato macht's Spaß und sie (mit Papa) ist auch stolz drauf! Ehrlich gesagt, war das Federleicht 24" in weiß eine kleine Inspiration. Aber ob ich so was nochmal machen würde, ich weiß nicht so recht. Die Gabel, Kurbel und die Laufräder haben doch arge Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------



## Balou_derBaer (21. Mai 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Die Suche nach den passenden Teilen für ein 24" Laufrad war ja eine Katastrophe... Viele der hier genannten und gelobten leichten Felgen in 24" sind ja nicht mehr oder sehr schwierig zu bekommen. So z.B. die Alex ace, die Alienation etc... Die einzige Alternative, die ich gefunden habe, war die sog. Dahon Kinetix Comp, eine Faltradfelge  für "normale" 32-Loch Naben.
> Als ich die Suche schon fast aufgeben wollte, bin ich zufällig auf die o.g. Naben gestoßen und habe mir dazu die Federleicht-Felgen bestellt:
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich das richtig verstanden, du hast die Schürmann SDR 19C in 24" und 24 Loch verbaut? Laut deren HP gibt es eine solche Felge nämlich gar nicht. Aber genau so etwas suche ich für meinen Sohnemann. 24" und 24 Loch als Discfelge. Wo hast du die Dinger her bekommen?


----------



## trolliver (21. Mai 2014)

Bei Federleicht.


----------



## renntiger (21. Mai 2014)

wieso? hast du zufällig 24Loch Disc Naben rumliegen? Oder gibt's da noch einen Geheimtipp? Meine Naben waren da ein Zufallstreffer, die Federleicht Felgen hatte ich schon im Auge.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Mai 2014)

bei ebay hatten die mal sehr lange DT 24 loch Disc Naben drinnen, für nen guten Kurs ...


----------



## renntiger (23. Mai 2014)

Was waren das für welche? Wie schwer sind die? Hast Du zufällig ein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2014)

das waren die 240er also schon richtig gute, Vr = 69€, HR = 100€   aber die waren denn auch schnell weg, und beide hatten 24 Loch ...  

war auch am überlegen, aber da war es schon zu spät, weil weg ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2014)

hier mal ne 14loch Tune Mig ...  für's VR vielleicht ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/tune-Vorderr..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item233a867c2f

oder ne American Classic mit 58gr

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vorderradnab..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4d0195452f


----------



## renntiger (25. Mai 2014)

naja, sind ja keine Discnaben. Das ist ja genau das Problem.


----------

